# Rattouille stuff!



## GranddadRat (May 29, 2007)

We finally have the Ratatouille toys and gamesat Rat-Gifts.com!

The talking plushies, the Kitchen Quake game, even the Uno card game.

You can even pre-order the video game, which means you'd get it just before opening day.

That's still waaay too much waiting.


----------



## GranddadRat (May 29, 2007)

I'm sorry....I didn't realize that was my first post here.

I think an intro is in order.

I'm Dan, and I have a 10 year old son who's autistic. A few years ago, it was suggested that we get a small pet for him to enhance his emotional development. The snake he wanted just wasn't going to happen! Then he saw a forlorn-looking rat at Petco and that was it, they were meant for one another. 

His decision to be a rat person meant, of course, that we had to follow suit. 8O 

Actually, it only took about as long for us to be hooked as my son. Now we're a rat family!

When Carmel, his first rat, died after a long and difficult illness, he wanted to set up a site about rats. Because we usually had to do more looking around than he liked to find "good" rat stuff, he asked for a site about rat gifts without any nasty rat stuff of any kind. That was the start of Rat-Gifts.com.

I keep looking and asking around for good rat books, DVDs, gifts and such and I'm thrilled that a movie like Ratatouille has finally come along.

Hopefully now, more people will appreciate rats. The world needs less human rats and more warm, cuddly furry rats. 8)


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

GranddadRat said:


> I'm sorry....I didn't realize that was my first post here.


Welcome!! No need to apoligize! I hope you find what you need and have fun! 



GranddadRat said:


> The world needs less human rats and more warm, cuddly furry rats. 8)


I Agree!! :wink:


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi, GranddadRat!

You're not the only one who is excited about "Ratatouille!" I already have the Pez dispenser. (That's the only collectable I've seen for sale, yet, but I have a collection of toy rats, and he fits right in.) Thanks tons for the link to the "good stuff!" I am very happy that, finally, a movie is coming out with a hero who is a rat, and is, well...just a rat. Not a "pretty rat," not a "human combined with rat" (like the kinds in "Flushed Away,") and not a "cute cartoon rodent." I don't know his name, but I like him, because he's just a plain, average, grey rat. I, too, hope that more people will realize that rats are smart, clean, friendly, and good pets.

I wouldn't normally mention this without knowing more details, but I'm afraid I'll forget, and it just might turn out to be something good in your life. You mentioned that you have a 10 year old son with Autism, and that having a rat is doing him good. I am sure that you and your family have done tons of research into all aspects of Autism, and so, you might have already heard about this, or it might not be appropriate to your situation, but I'm going to throw the idea out there anyway.

There is a VERY good book out - and I'm talking to everyone here who likes reading, rats, or both - called, "The Curious Incident Of The Dog In The Nighttime." (Yes, the title is based upon a Sherlock Holmes novel.) The author is Mark Haddon, and the publisher of the hardback that I have is Doubleday.

The subject of the novel is a boy who has Aspergers Syndrome, a very specific form of Autism. On some levels, he is very high-functioning, and on other levels, he cannot function in the real world, effectively, at all.

Curiously enough, the boy has a pet rat named Toby, who makes his life much better.

I don't want to give too much away, but it's an inspiring read, and at the end, it leaves you with the message not to underestimate anyone.

-------------------------------

Glad to have you, your son, and his ratties here!

--Holly


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

im excited for the movie and def wil be buyin merch. if only my girls were less nuts, then i could nseak them in the theater


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Ahhhh....one thing that annoyed me was in one of the commercials the fatter rat said "once you muscle your way past the gag reflex..." ARG!

I'm not diagnosed with OCD, but goodness it felt like it when he said that! xD

Otherwise, I am looking forward to taking my younger sister to the movie!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Okay, they're allowed to humanize them a litttle... :lol:


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I looked at your site, and your Dapper Rat link is wrong, here it is: http://www.dapper.com.au/

Very good site to link to.


----------



## GranddadRat (May 29, 2007)

Holly, that sounds exactly like my son! I better find that book... 8O 

Vixie, thanks for that heads up on the Dapper Rat image. When I first saw that cute pudgy little rat in that gift box, I immediately begged her to let me use it on www.Rat-Gifts.com.

It's definitely a fun site...and the pics of her ratties in costume with sets like the little bathtub are hilarious!!

I think the coolest Ratatouille stuff is the Remy and Emile talking plushies and the remote control Remy. What's your fave?


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

GranddadRat: many people who have Aspergers Syndrome are able to accomplish GREAT things in certain areaa of their lives - things that "normal" people wouldn't be able to do - and all they need is a little help gettting through the parts of life that are hard to handle. Thomas Jefferson had AS, and so did comedian Andy Kaufman.

In the book, the boy and his rat, Toby, are, more or less, inseparable. It represents a relationship of human to rat quite well, and it seems to parallel your situation of getting a rat in order to stimulate "emotional growth." The boy in the book does ~everything~ for Toby, like regular feedings, etc.

I like all of the Remy stuff best! (I finally learned his name!)


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump - I referred to the website somewhere else, and wanted the thread to be easy to find.


----------



## GranddadRat (May 29, 2007)

Gee, thanks!

Although people seem to be waiting until the movie actually opens... :? 

The only stuff not available already is the video game, and that'll be out on June 26.


----------



## GranddadRat (May 29, 2007)

SOS! Ratatouille sneak preview in the US today!!

Call your local theatre to check if they'll have it.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm giving this thread another bump, because I want to order some of the "Ratatouille" stuff now that I've seen the film, and thought some other people here might want to, as well.


----------



## Holly (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm...I just went there to try to order the "Uno" game, and it directed me to a different page. Then, I wrote in to see if this was the way it was supposed to be, but it told me that the mailbox is full.

Anybody know if this site directs you to a ~different~ site to make a purchase?


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's a link to the Ebert and Roeper Movie site. Rataouille is the second movie they review, so just click on the pic.

http://bventertainment.go.com/tv/buenavista/ebertandroeper/


----------

